#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Встреча с Аджаном Ньянадассано, Москва, Йога 108

## Lena Pinchevskaya

Друзья, 

кому интересно как живут и практикуют  монахи традиции Аджана Чаа, приглашаем на встречу с Аджаном Ньянадассано http://forestsangha.ru/photos/61/

Встреча состоится 3 мая, в 17 часов,  в центре йоги Михаила Баранова http://www.yoga108.com/contacts/

попьем чайку, пообщаемся.

----------

Ассаджи (21.04.2015)

----------

